# Best Saw for the home?



## CHeath (Feb 26, 2013)

Im not a woodsman but I can run a saw. I want to replace the ol' poulan pro 40cc lol. Every which way I turn, I see Stihls. Im leaning this way but what model? Im 200 pounds and want something that will get it done. I just ordered a fiskars x27 also.

Thx.


----------



## Scols (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a Husky 445 that does a good job, and it retails just over $300.


----------



## osagebow (Feb 26, 2013)

Check your local saw dealer or CL for a used saw - especially if you are in "sandy land" Lotta good used saws out there. Post the ads for the saw guys here and they'll tell ya if a deal is good or not, and what to look for. Great post worth a bump:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/what-to-look-for-when-buying-a-used-saw.103824/


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

More detail needed.  Is this gonna be your primary firewood saw?  How many cords per year?  Budget?  What size of trees do you primarily deal with, etc.


----------



## CHeath (Feb 26, 2013)

just started burning wood but I would guess 3-5 cords in a season? and no big stuff, less than 18" at least yet anyhow. Just cutting to get the BTU's for the house. No selling it.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 26, 2013)

Stihl Wood Boss


----------



## kingquad (Feb 26, 2013)

There's a nice slightly modded Husky 357xp over on AS right now for under $350 shipped.  It will do everything you want and more.  The seller is reputable, I've bought from him in the past.


----------



## lukem (Feb 26, 2013)

CHeath said:


> just started burning wood but I would guess 3-5 cords in a season? and no big stuff, less than 18" at least yet anyhow. Just cutting to get the BTU's for the house. No selling it.


 
Getting closer. How much $ you want to drop on a saw?  Are you wanting to buy new or used, or have no preference?


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 26, 2013)

If there is a Home Depot around, keep an eye on the rental department. They rent Makita 64cc saws, and sell them off every now and then. It's a good pro-quality saw made by Dolmar. I picked one up a couple of years ago for $194+tax. It's a great all around saw, good power and not too heavy. Mine's a 6401, but the current model is the 6421, with a cat muffler (which can be fixed ). Best used saw deal going, IMO. They can be in pretty good shape, with little use. Just look it over good before you buy.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, the 6400 models from the rental department from home depot is probably one of the deals of the decade - if you are lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time.

Bang for your buck - a Stihl 290 is also a goto saw for firewood.  If you want to step up to a saw that is probably the best 1 saw program on the market for firewood...the Stihl MS361/2 is one of the gold standards.  But the price follows the performance.  It ain't cheap.

Shoot - there are about 101 models of saws out there that will do what you ask.  Finding the one that fits you and your needs is the key.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm partial to the 346XP, call me crazy.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I'm partial to the 346XP, call me crazy.


 
Another very good option.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 26, 2013)

Every honest woodburner should have at LEAST one 45-70cc saw in the stable.....preferably a pro series saw.  For the more serious woodburners, something in the 45-50cc AND 65-90cc class........

Once you try out a good chainsaw that can easily handle a 25 to 32" bar, you'll never go back.  It makes woodcutting fun.  Don't be intimidated by the size of the saw, either.  Or the prices of the new ones.  There are plenty of good deals to be had out there.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 26, 2013)

I have owned Husqvarnas and a Stihls. Both served me well. I like my Stihl MS290 Farm Boss with the 18" bar most. Not too big, not too small. Most of the trees I deal with are under 30". And it does them all well. I have cut a few that were larger, but most of them I cut are between 16 and 26 inches. Nice size Ash trees to work with. Some dead White Pine as well. Dems like butter.


----------



## Nixon (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Every honest woodburner should have at LEAST one 45-70cc saw in the stable.....preferably a pro series saw.  For the more serious woodburners, something in the 45-50cc AND 65-90cc class........
> 
> Once you try out a good chainsaw that can easily handle a 25 to 32" bar, you'll never go back.  It makes woodcutting fun.  Don't be intimidated by the size of the saw, either.  Or the prices of the new ones.  There are plenty of good deals to be had out there.


I can just see a first time saw buyer reading this and wondering where your name of Scotty Overkill came from ! 
Seriously though ,i think it a very valid bit of advise .


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 26, 2013)

CHeath. Something else I would say about your saw puchase is this. Whatever saw you decide to buy, consider the fact that you need the proper safety equipment with that saw. Proper eye and ear protection. A pair of appropriate chaps to protect your legs. Good boots to work in. These are minimal safety items you should have. I just purchased my first helmet. I work in a woods that is fairly dangerous because of the number of dead trees and trees that are too close to each other. Always think about safety. You can burn wood for years and years. It can bring you and your loved ones all kinds of enjoyment and warmth. And save you lots of money if done properly. But one accident can change all of it. It happens to people everyday. It is a dangerous type of work.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 26, 2013)

Nixon said:


> I can just see a first time saw buyer reading this and wondering where your name of Scotty Overkill came from !
> Seriously though ,i think it a very valid bit of advise .


Nixon......you know me all too well!!


----------



## Thistle (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Once you try out a good chainsaw that can easily handle a 25 to 32" bar, you'll never go back. It makes woodcutting fun.


 

Or a 36" to 48" when the need  arises....


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 26, 2013)

Budget???  New - I would buy a 362xp  used 036 or equvilant Stihl but that is just an opinion.  I will say when cutting side by side with my friend and his brand new MS290 in big oak Sunday the 036 proved it's value for the same money. 

Buying used can be a toughy but there are good/great deals out there. 

I would guess that a quality 60cc saw with an 18-20" bar will likely keep you warm for many, many years.


----------



## Nixon (Feb 26, 2013)

To answer the Op's question .... If you want a  Stihl product in a pro grade saw , then look at the ms 261 or ms 362 . 
If you want a Husqvarna  pro grade look at the 550 xp , or the 562xp .
If you want to go just wild and crazy ...... Ms 461 !
On edit ..... Using my best Scotty voice ,,,,,," And get it ported ! " 
If you want a decent mid grade saw, the ms 291/391 from Stihl , the 555 or 545 from husqvarna or worth a look .


----------



## CHeath (Feb 26, 2013)

$300 budget


----------



## gac17 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll second the husky 445 for that budget. I run the pro grade huskys for work and bought a 445 as my personal saw. Got a refurbished saw for 180. It's no 390 but I haven't run into anything while processing firewood for myself that it didn't cut through. Cut through 18" oak this weekend with no problem.

For a little extra I bet you could get a 455 and stay in budget. I don't have any experience with it but I can't imagine it would disappoint.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 26, 2013)

CHeath said:


> Im not a woodsman but I can run a saw. I want to replace the ol' poulan pro 40cc lol. Every which way I turn, I see Stihls. Im leaning this way but what model?
> 
> Thx.





CHeath said:


> $300 budget


 
Run, don't walk, and snag a Stihl MS250 before they disappear. Forever. (Recently discontinued) They retail at $299.95 and are the most saw $300 will buy. Otherwise the Husky 445 is a good option. If you can stretch that budget a bit, the Stihl MS251 is out now for $359.95 or you _might_ be able to find an MS290 (16" bar) out there for $379.95.



> Im 200 pounds and want something that will get it done.


 
The 455 Rancher is out there for $429.95 as well and I have seen refurbished models for sale at $300 too.  If refurbished doesn't scare you off, that's a great deal.

If you're really looking for something a little bigger, and deal with a $500 max budget, then that opens up a couple great options for you.

Stihl MS291 16" $479.95
Husqvarna 460 Rancher $479.95


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2013)

For 300 bean pods - listen to MasterMech's advice.


----------



## ironworker (Feb 27, 2013)

I believe the name of the site is vminnovation something like that, but they have good deals on refurbished saws, got one myself from there and was not disappointed.


----------



## CHeath (Feb 27, 2013)

*ok, just got back from the local saw and mower guy. They have a MS250C on the shelf. It was purchased new 2 weeks ago and the guy was replacing a husky 455. He returned it in the 7 days complaining it didnt have enough power to get the job done. It will be sold to me as new with all warranties for $300. He also told me that if I wanted a little more power to look at the MS290? Farm/Ranch? It was $389. Im sure I could dicker with them a little on both. Im not going to be dropping 5 trees a week but I will be burning 5 cords next season. What do you all think?*


----------



## ironworker (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you should get the most saw that you can afford, it will make your life easier. I started out with a Husky 445 and found I was working harder then I should and eventually moved up. Just remember one thing, you never remember what you paid for something you enjoy, but always regret not spending more for quality and comfort.


----------



## lukem (Feb 27, 2013)

5 Cord is a fair amount of wood.  Are you willing to buy used.  Deals are out there on. a 260 for about that price if not a shade less.


----------



## Boog (Feb 27, 2013)

I own mostly used saws so I do not have a problem with that in principle, but the specifics of your situation is that they are offering you that "USED" 250C saw for only 50 bucks off regular price. I understand it will come with full warranty, but you never know how that guy might have beat that in the 2 weeks he had it. The used stuff I own was bought at 1/2 - 1/3 of cost. If the "C" is the saw you want, spend the $349 for a new one. Otherwise, I'd grab a brand spanking new "plain jane" one for $299.

The Easy2Start and primer bulb are nice extras on the C-BE, but I didn't like the easy chain adjuster.  I sold mine on ebay, and used the money to buy the standard 2 stud replacement parts.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2013)

CHeath said:


> *ok, just got back from the local saw and mower guy. They have a MS250C on the shelf. It was purchased new 2 weeks ago and the guy was replacing a husky 455. He returned it in the 7 days complaining it didnt have enough power to get the job done. It will be sold to me as new with all warranties for $300. He also told me that if I wanted a little more power to look at the MS290? Farm/Ranch? It was $389. Im sure I could dicker with them a little on both. Im not going to be dropping 5 trees a week but I will be burning 5 cords next season. What do you all think?*


 
This depends on the trees. I'll cut 5 cords from 10" trees with a MS250 before I'd do it with the MS290.  But If you can swing it, I'd do the MS290 as a one-saw plan.  Is the Poulan dead or just retiring to "back-up" status?


----------



## CHeath (Feb 27, 2013)

the Poulan just sucks. 35cc. It still runs ok tho.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2013)

CHeath said:


> the Poulan just sucks. 35cc. It still runs ok tho.


Then use it for the little stuff and run the MS290 when you have work to do.

Now get movin' before someone else gets that 290 before you.


----------



## CHeath (Feb 27, 2013)

Ive yet to find a 250c for $299. any help?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2013)

CHeath said:


> Ive yet to find a 250c for $299. any help?


No 250C's for $299, only the plain jane MS250. There were 2 versions.

And with that MS290, don't expect him to move on price, you'd be way ahead if you could get an extra chain thrown in the deal.


----------



## CHeath (Feb 27, 2013)

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/3647621373.html
 worth it?

I think 300 would be max. For $78 more you can get a new one.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2013)

Wouldn't pay more than $250 for a MS290 used.

New ones come with warranties and goodies like hats or free chains. 

FWIW: The MS290 is one of the best saws for holding resale value, especially if it says Farm Boss all over it. 

If you're looking for used, 036's go for $300-$350 all the time in fabulous shape and it's about 3x the saw the MS290 wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 27, 2013)

Will it meet your needs: yes.  Could you find a better deal out there: probably.  My best advice is DO NOT look on CL or dealers or swap adds or Ebay or anywhere that there may be a good buy for 6months after you buy any saw that is going to be the one horse in your stable or you will be feeling the "damnits!" and no one likes buyers remorse. 

I pulled the trigger on a used saw not to long ago and I am super happy with the deal but I know, like I know the sun sets in the west, if I looked right now there is a smokin deal I should have waited for(maybe)  In the mean time I have cut 3-5 cord of hardwood, mostly oak, that would have still been waiting for the new saw. 

Don't get me wrong - I am a researching fool when it come to this stuff and quads and really anything with a motor that will be run hard and I want to last.  But at some point you just have to pull the trigger.  Really what is 50 or so bucks over an average 20yr lifespan of a saw used by a homeowner cutting firewood.  Tell him to make you feel good and sell it to you for 300 and go let er' eat!


----------



## rwhite (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been using a Stihl 026 that I bought used 10 years ago for everything I do. Light weight and great around the yard. I run a 20" bar and regulary cut up to 18" with no trouble. Sharp chain and let the saw do the work. My favorite small saw ever.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 27, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> If there is a Home Depot around, keep an eye on the rental department. They rent Makita 64cc saws, and sell them off every now and then. It's a good pro-quality saw made by Dolmar. I picked one up a couple of years ago for $194+tax. It's a great all around saw, good power and not too heavy. Mine's a 6401, but the current model is the 6421, with a cat muffler (which can be fixed ). Best used saw deal going, IMO. They can be in pretty good shape, with little use. Just look it over good before you buy.


Wow...looking for a 2nd saw...I never though of this. great idea


----------



## chipsoflyin (Mar 1, 2013)

check out the poulan 5020 for 200.00. 50cc's and will pull a full comp chisel on a 16 inch bar just wont win races.


----------

